# Удаление межпозвонковой грыжи в МНХЦ им.Пирогова, отзывы



## ZloyGoblin (18 Дек 2014)

Добрый день.
Предстоит операция по удалению грыжи межпозвонкового диска L5-S1, есть возможность сделать операцию в данном учреждении. Хотелось бы узнать отзывы о МНХЦ им.Пирогова (Первомайская), как оно, стоит ли (нейрохирурги, персонал, отношение, ...)?
До этого побывал в нейрохирурги ММА Сеченова (Фрунзенская), там какой то мрак вообще , в сравнении с ним МНХЦ оставил внешне приятное впечатление, хотелось бы узнать, как оно внутри?


----------

